# protien skimmer.



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have recently Bought a %% g. tank with a protien skimmer. If I use the protien skimmer will i need any other biological filtration. i an getting kyoga flamebacks do they need a lot of water flow? Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

sorry thats A 55 g. tank


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, protien skimmers are strickly chemical filtration (with a little mechanical on the prefilter). You will still need biofiltration. Also note that unless you water is very hard, the skimmer won't do much to remove ammonia.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Skimmers are useless in FW aquariums. Forget the skimmer, purchase a filter.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, not totally useless in a hard water rift tank. But they work no where near as effectively as they do in a salt tank. They still collect a little foam, and the ammonia tests through the roof in the foam, but the foam is tiny compared to a salt tank. It didn't work at all in our tap water though. There are freshwater protein skimmers I've been told, but have never used one.


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

This one Is Supposed to be for both. So if I do use it how much biological filtration and mechanical filtration do i need.

Matt


----------

